# Drywalling 100 inch high walls



## 50shadesofgravy (Aug 26, 2014)

So I have a drywalling project coming up that requires me to drywall 100 inch high walls. I could hang 10ft walls vertically - but this would create a lot of waste. I could also hang horizontally - but this would require a 4 inch tapered edge strip along the top or bottom. I was wondering if the following would work instead:

Rip 1/2" drywall in half length-wise (2 - 24" x 96" pieces)

Hang one half with the ripped edge butted to the ceiling (tapered edge down)

Hang other half with ripped edge butted to floor (tapered edge up)

Fill 4 inch gap with 3/8" drywall strips

I would end up with a big 4 inch taper that I could just fill with tape/mud. The 3/8 inch strip would leave a 1/8" recess below the 1/2" drywall. Very little waste and no butt joints. Anything saying I shouldn't do this? Hope this makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real drywall supply will stock wider drywall just for jobs like this.
Forget the box stores.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

X 2 ,I would use 1-48" than stack a 54" on top, or use 48" and have more taping


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

REAL lumber yards stock different widths. But if you are the homeowner doing your own home, how MUCH difference is ti here in cost? Yoiu are not Mr. Levitt building 5,000 of the same house, it is a single project. Ron


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Someone asked the exact same question a couple of weeks ago. I like the idea. I know it was almost impossible for me to find 54" drywall locally. After weeks of calling I found one place. You'll have two seems, but both will be in the tapered recess.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't understand. Why would you have 2 seams? One piece of 54" on top, one piece of 48" on the bottom. That's 102" rip 3" from the bottom sheet and you have 1 tapered seam down the middle.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I don't understand. Why would you have 2 seams? One piece of 54" on top, one piece of 48" on the bottom. That's 102" rip 3" from the bottom sheet and you have 1 tapered seam down the middle.


I was talking about the op's idea in the first post.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Vert seams show up much more than horz. AMHIK

I had the same issue. The walls in my family room are 9'. It was not that big of a deal to tap and mud one more seam. It's close to the bottom so you don't see it anyway.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Some people have a really tough time finishing anything near the floor.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Id use 10 ft vertically and call it a day. Although one seam in the middle is better when hanging horizontal, 54 In wide drywall can be very hard to find.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Id use 10 ft vertically and call it a day. Although one seam in the middle is better when hanging horizontal, 54 In wide drywall can be very hard to find.


You think the poster might have finished in the last 6 years?

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

rjniles said:


> You think the poster might have finished in the last 6 years?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


😲


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

One up and one down horizontal and use 3/8" drywall for the 4" gap


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> One up and one down horizontal and use 3/8" drywall for the 4" gap


Thats a very good idea,one i havnt thought of. Im doing a room right now thats 8'5'' just did one wall so far.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> 😲


I see that now, but were dealing with some of these same issues today. Especially with new guys just getting into this recently.


----------

